# iPad 2 3G chez SFR



## palou2314 (19 Juin 2011)

Bonjour

je compte aller acheter demain un ipad 2 16 Go Black 3G chez SFR (boutique en ligne pour bénéficier de réduction et d'un mois de forfait offert)

je me pose quelques questions:
- Au niveau de la garantie, si pb ils faut aller chez SFR ou contacter apple ?

- La garantie est de 2 ans 
http://www.sfr.fr/mobile/cle-pc-tablette/apple-ipad-2-avec-wifi-3g-16go-noir?aop=&vue=0002tp

Voila ce qui est écrit 
" Jusquà 2 ans de garantie                              La Garantie mobile jusqu'à 24 mois est réservée aux mobiles achetés  sur la Boutique en ligne SFR depuis le 1/07/2005. Hors batteries et  accessoires. Sont exclus les pièces, dommages et pannes exclus de la  garantie constructeur (panne résultant d'une intervention autre que  celles habilitées par le constructeur, d'un choc, d'une mauvaise  utilisation).             
             Les produits reconditionnés sont garantie 12 mois"


la garantie mobile ça veut dire quoi... mobile = téléphone mobile, dans ce cas l'ipad est garantie 12 mois, ou mobile = appareil mobile, dans ce cas l'ipad est garantie 24 mois....



- y a t il encore des ipad 2 avec des taches jaunes qui sont encore mis en vente   ou le pb a été réglé ?


Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses

Cordialement

Palou2314


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Juin 2011)

Si tu cliques sur "plus de détail" en bas de la page de ton lien (sous la rubrique APPLE CARE) tu auras ta réponse.
Tu remarqueras alors le flou de leur "fausse" garantie de 2 ans proposée comme acquise dans le prix de vente initial !
En fait pour avoir 2 ans de garantie il te faudra ajouter les 99  de l'AppleCare !!!


----------

